# November 2004 2wws



## Polly (Sep 23, 2004)

Hey Nov Girlie's 

Thought I might as well start this off as we are very nearly in November!!! 

Wish I had found this site on my last IVF cycle, would've made the 2WW so much easier!! 

So here we go again...

Had 2nd scan yesterday, & as I'm only 7.5mm thickness, & you have to be at least 8mm they couldn't give me a date for FET 
So back we go on Monday for yet another scan,then should be around 4th or 5th Nov....AGH  

So then we have the 2ww... never known 2 weeks to take soooo long!

Well here's hoping for lots of BFPs for all of us   
Lots of love & hugs to all..
Polly xx


----------



## Han (Aug 28, 2003)

Hi Polly!

Thanks for starting the November 2ww-ers thread!  
I'm a bit behind you - hopefully going for EC on 8/11 and then ET 10/11. At the moment I'm posting on October Girlies thread (I think you are too?! Isn't everyone on there great!!) but I'm looking forward to coming over to this board soon!!

Good luck for your scan on Monday! Fingers crossed for FET soon!

Speak soon,

Lots of love
Hannah xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Janes (Sep 20, 2004)

Hi Polly and Han.
Thought I'd join you too as part of the November 2ww. 
Had ec on Friday with et on Monday. Feel a bit sore today and the antibiotics are already making me feel sick so don't know where I'll be once I've taken them for a week. I'm avoiding the phone as the whole world seems to know (dh seemed to spread the word) we're having IVF/ICSI and keep phoning so I'm hiding away catching up with the news on this site.
Best wishes
Lynn


----------



## loopyloo (Sep 22, 2004)

help anyone??

hi, 
sorry if i am in the wrong section to post this in!!!

i am currently in the 2ww, due to test on 3rd november (so so tempted to test now!), is it normal to get af pains etc... and spotting??
does it mean its all over this is our first cycle and we are so stressed out!!!

this two weeks wait is horrendous how does any one keep their sanity! (or marriage!!!) !!!! 

any reply would be great, thank you 

loopyloo


----------



## Polly (Sep 23, 2004)

Hey loopeyloo,

Best of luck for 3rd Nov, would really ask one of the nurses, either on here, or at your clinic.Hope all is okay 

Try not to worry too much, everyone's different, my friend's sister was still having periods at 4 months and was carrying twins! 

Let us know how you get on on test day  

Hi also to Hannah & Lyn 
Good luck Lynn on Monday's et, I didn't feel anything last time I had it done, but was terrified to go to the loo afterwards! Even though the nurse assured me that it wouldn't make any difference! 
Make sure you get waited on hand & foot! Good excuse anyway!

Hey Han,
Yeh I was also posting on October Girlies, they're all lovely! 
Best of luck with your tx  

Well 3 of us so far...

    To Us All!

Chat soon,

Love Pol xx


----------



## SusieQ (Apr 20, 2004)

Hello everyone

I'm going to have one egg replaced tomorrow!!

Really nervous in case it hurts.

My ivf cycle has been a bit hit and miss from the start but we have made it this far and have decided to have only one embryo replaced.

My tummy is still a bit sore from the egg collection and already feel like I'm going to get a visit from af at any moment.

I think I'm going to be a nervous wreck for the next couple of weeks.

take care everyone

susiex


----------



## caron (Sep 1, 2003)

Hi Girls  - hope this is the right thread, I'm due to test on the 8/11

we had fet today 2 blasts transfered, so now the dreaded wait, but at least only for 9 days ,as our blasts are already 6 days old.

I didn't dare come on here on our last cycle , but this time I'm not being superstisious (spelling sorry) going to try and act normal yea right !!!!!!!!!!

good luck to everyone else, will try and get to know you all.

love and luck caron xxxx


----------



## Polly (Sep 23, 2004)

Welcome to Susie Q & Caron! 
Good to have a few more of us!

 to Susie for tomorrow, shouldn't hurt, a bit like having a smear done, not very nice but has to be done....  

Hi to Caron, just been reading your history, so sorry bout everything you've been though, just hope that it all goes well this time  Keep those little bubs warm & put your feet up!

It's got to be worth all the heartache when you finally get that bfp!!  


Lots of baby dust to all

Pol xxx


----------



## DebbieD (Aug 15, 2004)

Hi November 2ww'ers

I am due to have egg collection on 04/11 then transfer on 06/11.

This is our 1st ICSI so not sure waht to expect. I look forward to joining you soon.

Good luck everyone  

Debs xx


----------



## Janes (Sep 20, 2004)

Hi Debbie. 
I'm new to this too. First IVF/ICSI so not sure what to expect.
Had my ec on Friday and et is tomorrow, Monday.
The ec isn't nearly as bad as I thought it would be so hope yours goes well. My stomach has felt sore and bloated over the weekend and I've felt a bit tired, but pretty normal otherwise. Just ask if there is anything specific you want to know.
Good luck
Lynn


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Hi , just reading your posts due to test on Nov 3rd as well,14 days after ET,  trying really hard not to test early. One minute I'm convinced its failed, another convinced I have morning sickness. Help I need the weestick police!!! I'm so stressed out ,not sleeping
-this 2ww is awful., much worse than exams.


----------



## SusieQ (Apr 20, 2004)

Hi Aliday

Hang on in there!!

I think you have done really well not to test up to now and you only have a couple more days to go.

I had my egg replaced yesterday so I am at the beginning of my 2ww.  Its going to be really hard not to get paraniod about every ache, pain and twinge. 

But i am going to try really hard not to do a home test.

Good luck for the 3rd.

susie


----------



## loopydumpling (Apr 28, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Why so quiet on here?  

I'm on day 5 of 2ww (if you class ET day as day 1) and am completely paranoid.  Those of you know me from Cycle Buddies will know I'm doing some weird and wonderful things at the moment - i.e; going to the toilet in the dark so I don't see what I'm wiping, yep I'm that daft.  I've got a bit of problem with constipation so am too scared to push too hard or wee too hard for fearing of everything going down the loo    

Hope everyone is ok and the 2ww isn't driving you mad.

Take care

Megan


----------



## Abby Carter (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi there

I'm on day3 of my 2ww, so very early on. But I picked up a tip from reading previous posts and I've asked my DP to hide the HPTs, as I know I'll be tempted in a week or so's time.

Just wanted to ask if anyone has experienced nosebleeds as a weird side effect of Cyclogest. I had one this morning (have never had one before) and just wondered.

Thanks,
Abby Carter


----------



## Actiongirl (Oct 28, 2004)

Hi all,

Good luck to everyone testing this week.

Has anyone had af dull tingling (but not painful) cramps just 7dpo? I thought these were meant to start just before af or hpt. I'm ovulation induction - not ivf, so no pessaries to blame!

thanks,

Actiongirl


----------



## sarz (Apr 1, 2003)

Hello !

Just wanted to wish everyone loads of luck if you testing this month.

I am really struggling as usual with the 2ww.

I am due to test on Monday 8th. Like everyone i am reading into every twinge, even if it ends up being indigestion !!

I have a bloated tummy as usual so am keeping my eye out, drinking plenty of water......

I am tempted to test early but what if it's wrong ?!

Help !

Sarz


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi Girls
I'm about to start the 2ww ec 03/11 and et 05/11, went for scan this morning and have 11 follicles that are mature, so hopefully 11 eggs.
This is our 2nd ICSI attempt so 2nd time lucky!!
This site really helped through 1st cycle.

Good luck to all those testing this week, fingers crossed.

Take care
Joexx


----------



## Polly (Sep 23, 2004)

Hey Nov Girlie's!! 

Decided to do a list of when we are going for EC ET & testing.
Great to see so many of us  

Loopyloo testing 3rd Nov  

Ali testing 3rd Nov  

Caron testing 8th Nov  

Sarz testing 8th Nov  

Actiongirl testing 8th Nov  

Top Cat testing 9th Nov  

Abby testing 12th Nov (?)  

SusieQ ET 31st Oct  

Megan ET 28th Oct Testing 12th Nov  

Lynn EC 29th Oct ET 6th Nov  

Polly FET 5th Nov  

Joe EC 3rd Nov ET 5th Nov  

Debs EC 4th Nov ET 6th Nov  

Hannah EC 8th Nov ET 10th Nov  

Hello to Trudy  So pleased on your baby bub, many congrats   

Hope I got these all right, any mistakes please let me know, thanks  
Moving house on the 5th Nov, so gonna be offline for at least 2weeks  ,  
Can't believe the timing  , was looking forward to keeping in touch with all you girls while we go through the dreaded 2ww  
Really do wish the very best to everyone  
    
Polly xxxxx


----------



## Actiongirl (Oct 28, 2004)

Hi Polly,

I'm testing on Monday 8th November. Good luck to everyone.

 

Actiongirl


----------



## SusieQ (Apr 20, 2004)

Hi polly

good luck with your house move.

make sure that you dont do too much - youve got the best excuse in the world to sit back and watch everyone else do all the hard work.

take care everyone 

good luck for tomorrow loopyloo!

susiex


----------



## jojo633 (Apr 13, 2004)

hi girls, well cd18 now for me only got a   opk yesterday so not sure what day to test really. it seems to be on 17 now most of the time. and af usually arrives day 29-30 so prob test on day 30 which will be on 14th november..... 
Good luck Everyone on 2ww


----------



## Han (Aug 28, 2003)

Hi November Girlies!
A Big   to all you 2wwers. I'll hopefully be waiting soon!!

Thanks for the list Polly - it's great! Hope your house move goes really well - we will keep the list updated so you can see how we're all doing when you can log on again - we'll miss you  

Good luck to everyone testing this week - fingers crossed & lots of     for everyone!

Speak to you all soon,

Lots of Love,
Hannah xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loopydumpling (Apr 28, 2004)

Morning everyone

Not much news for me, plodding along - this 2ww seems to take forever.  Did any of you ladies who got BFP have sore boobs in the 2ww?  I only had ET done last Thursday and I've already got sore boobs and irregular af type pains (but nowhere near as sore) - is this normal?  I ususally get sore swollen boobs before af arrives anyway so am hoping this is not a bad sign.  Any reassurance would be great.

Hugs to everyone and I have my fingers crossed for you all.

Megan


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Megan - sounds totally normal to me
I had sore boobs - slightly different to pre AF soreness - more all over than with AF.
And the pains were pretty similar to AF but some more sharp ones mixed in!
Good luck - sounding promising though I think!


----------



## jojo633 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi Trudy, sorry i will change my post i had a positive opk (ovulation kit) and was wonderin what day to test..... i not pg am on 2ww now 
luv 
jo


----------



## loopydumpling (Apr 28, 2004)

Thanks Elvie, you've put my mind at rest.  I think I'm over-analysing things as usual but it's good to hear someone else had the same kind of symptoms and still got a postive result.   

Megan


----------



## caron (Sep 1, 2003)

hi girls - hope your all surviving this wait   

Polly thanks for the list will try and catch up with you all later, I sooooooo hope that orange positive stays next to my name , as we had a fet with blasts I'm already over half way there ,we test 9 days post transfer, but the madness has begun !!!!!! constantly gropping my boobs to see if they're tender,or veiny, but af would be due on saturday so then the serious knicker checking will begin.

good luck to those of you testing next    
love caron xxxx


----------



## SusieQ (Apr 20, 2004)

Hi girls

How are you all coping with the longest two weeks ever!!

I only had my egg replacement on Sunday but Ive not felt a 100% since then.

My stomach is still a bit swollen and I have ongoing aches and pains in my lower abdomen.

Today I took some paracetamol to try and dull the aches in the hope of taking my mind of it all.

I also feel a bit dizzy.

Apart from that Im fine!!!!

I have my test on the 16th November if all goes to plan.

My fingers are crossed for you all.

take care

susiex


----------



## Abby Carter (Sep 28, 2004)

Hello everyone

Hope you're all feeling OK. Oddly enough, I don't really mind the waiting till the test, it's the Cyclogest that's doing me in! Most of it seems to leak out during the day, like having constant discharge (hope that's not TMI). 

Anyhow, some more   vibes to everyone waiting to test in the next week or two.

Abby


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Dear Caron
Just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world. We have one frostie blast (also "ready to pop") and I'm so encouraged when I read about successful defrost. Really hope that your embies stick wonderfully and that af stays away for the duration

Love
Fee xxxx


----------



## sarz (Apr 1, 2003)

Still feeling like a bloated whale !

I am on day 9.....test on Monday 8th.

I have never done a hpt, but i am sooo tempted. When do they start to tell the truth ?! can i test on day 11 ?

Let me know what you think,

Thanks

Sarz


----------



## Top Cat (Sep 12, 2004)

Hi Polly,

Can you add me to the list. I'm due to test on 9th Nov.

Thanks alot.

p.s. for all those on the 2ww, here some


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

sarz - i tested positive 10dpt but strongly advise you to wait til at least day 12!! My line was very clear but im expecting twins so had more hcg in my system. I know this waiting is hard but try to hang in there,

L xx


----------



## SusieQ (Apr 20, 2004)

Hi Tequila

Sorry to be a bit thick but what does dpt mean.

Also is day 1 the egg replacement day or the day after??

thanks

susiex


----------



## Polly (Sep 23, 2004)

Hey Caron, Hannah & all Nov Girlies!!! 

Just a quick note to wish you all the VERY best with your tx   !

Yeh please keep up the list, good to see at what stage everyone is  

Well we moved most of our stuff into my mum & dads today, should be outa here by tomorrow, dh says he doesn't want me stressing out about moving, what with fet on Friday, so it'll give us Thurs to just chill!

Sooo I will be offline for a few weeks   I'm really gonna miss you guys  

Hope so much that all of you get BFPs! & hope all tx are going well  

Loads of   

May all our dreams come true!
Love Polly xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Sorry its taken me so long to get back to you Susie.

dpt means days post transfer. I tested 10dpt which means i tested 10 days after et. Start day one as the day after et. Hope this helps,

L xx


----------



## SusieQ (Apr 20, 2004)

Hi Tequila

Thanks for the explanation.


That means I'm only 3 dpt but it feels like a 100 days.

I'm back at work next week and to be honest I think it will do me good. It will be nice to feel relatively normal for a while.

take care

susie


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

BFP  I can't believe it . My clinic has done bloods as well
which are ok so its confirmed. Waited until 14dpt because I couldn't face a negative or false positive.These last two weeks have been awful but I've got 3 now until my first scan. I still can't believe it.
Hope my good luck rubs off.Sending positive vibes and babydust
Ali


----------



## loopydumpling (Apr 28, 2004)

*Woohoo*

Aliday many many congratulations hun. Come on spill the beans, what were your symptoms? Have you had bed rest the last 2 weeks?

Wishing you heaps of luck for the next 3 weeks

Megan


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

I haven't really had any symptoms , slightly sore boobs and some shooting AF type pains. Which is why the positive is so hard to believe - and what have I done in the 2ww? I went back to work the 2nd week after egg collection  and yesterday had a bump in my car (luckily only minor damage). Just goes to show you can't influence your cycle that much.


----------



## caron (Sep 1, 2003)

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS ALIDAY    

so happy for you 

going away for a few days so won't be back on line till test day , good luck to you all 

love caron xxx


----------



## delli (Aug 9, 2004)

Hi girls,

Hope its OK if i join you all in our horrendous 2ww.  I had FET on 29/10, and have to wait 16 days before testing, 15/11.  I thought I was doing OK, but now suddenly seem to have gone insane, checking my boobs every five seconds, so hence I can't go outdoors, would get arrested.  Also, I keep getting pains, a bit like period pains, but not quite the same, AARRGGGHHH.  Anyway the worst part about it is I have to have gestone injections daily which are horrible, (my sister-in-law does them for me, I'm sure she hates me, she throws them like darts at me). Plus what makes its worse, gestone will keep me from bleeding, so I am going to have to go 16 days without bleeding, thinking to myself its worked, when in actual fact it might not have done, I've always started bleeding before my 2ww have been up before, so have been prepared for testing.

Anyway, I have to go, to check my boobs.  Good luck to everybody, may all our dreams come true.

Love Delli


----------



## Actiongirl (Oct 28, 2004)

Huge congratulations Aliday!!!

 

You've given the 'no symptoms' club a big boost. 

Actiongirl
xx


----------



## SusieQ (Apr 20, 2004)

Hello girlies

Aliday Congratulations - you must be over the moon!!!!

Delli - why do you keep checking your boobs  I get really sore boobs as part of PMT so mine are incredibly sore the week before af arrives anyway.  Am I missing a vital clue??  I test on the 16th (if the dreaded af doesnt arrive before then).

take care everyone


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hiya

Just nipping in to say good luck to all of you!    

Congratulations Aliday!   setting off November with a bang!

Love Sue
xxxxxxxx


----------



## DebbieD (Aug 15, 2004)

ALIDAY 

Well Done    Take care of yourself.

Debs


----------



## Abby Carter (Sep 28, 2004)

Fantastic news Aliday, many congratulations.

Abby


----------



## delli (Aug 9, 2004)

Hi SusieQ,

Bet you think I'm a right lunatic, anyway read somewhere that your nipples go brown as a sign of pregnancy, probably utter b-----ks, but hey I am slightly insane.

Aliday, congratulations, thats fantastic news 

Catch you all later,

Love Delli


----------



## loopyloo (Sep 22, 2004)

congratulations to your positive testing, may all your dreams and wishes come true, we wish you the very best for the next 8 months 

thank you polly for your kind messages and good luck in your house move and testing day!! 

sadly our testing day yesterday wasnt to be a sucess as af arrived the night before! it obviously wasnt our time just yet!  we were blessed to have got so far in our treatment we never actually expected getting to embrio transfer (sorry i dont know the abbreviations!).

good luck to everyone and keep your chin up,  

thank you and goodbye xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loopydumpling (Apr 28, 2004)

Morning November 2ww ers

Delli, howcome you have to have the injections in your 2ww?  Is that the same as the progesterone pessaries I have to take?  Is it true that the pessaries can also delay af coming?  I am also 'boob checking' constantly and am only 7 dpt.  I always get sore boobs in the lead up to af anyway so am not trying to read too much into boob growth   

loopylou, hun so sorry af arrives.  The night before is so cruel. Sending you a big cuddle  

I've pretty much got constant af pains with some shooting pains every now and again - who know it could be a hit or a miss with us as I really can't judge what is going on with my body.  I wish I could know either way for sure !!!  AARRGGHH this 2ww is driving me mad.  I'm back at work full time so as not to drive DH mad   We're going away for the weekend this weekend so am armed and ready with my pessaries, pain killers just in case af comes (have to think practically now), panty liners, cigarettes (again, just in case it arrives unexpectedly) and my big pants as nothing seems to fit anymore as I've put on so much weight in the last 2 months of going through ivf - I'm usually an exercise freak but have done nothing in 8 weeks.  I've got wobbly bits in places I didn't know you could get wobbly bits  

Anyway hi to everyone & babydust to all


Megan


----------



## SusieQ (Apr 20, 2004)

loopyloo

I'm so sorry to hear that af arrived. 

Like you my dh and I didnt expect to get this far, we were told that our treatment could be stopped all the way through.  But this has given me confidence that if it doesnt work this time then it might the next!!

take care and pamper yourself for a while.

susiex


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi Girls

Aliday Congrates you lucky girl!!

Loopyloo so sorry hunny. better luck next time.

I had my EC yesterday only had 8 eggs, a little disappointed though I might get 11.
Had really bad stomach pains last night be feel better this morning.
Hospital phones to say 5 eggs fertilised but still got to wait to see if they develope into embies tomorrow.
So nervous, I just want 2 in my tummy.

Any way take care girls.
xxx


----------



## loopydumpling (Apr 28, 2004)

Trudy, thanks hun.  Like everyone else I have my up and down days.  I wish I could just switch off - you know what it's like   I am looking forward to my weekend away though.  I just have to stay focused and positive as there are a lot of ladies on this site that have been through hell and still remain completely positive - how they do that I'll never know  

Take care hun, by the way, whens your first scan?

Megan


----------



## Janes (Sep 20, 2004)

So sorry about your news, Loopylou.
Congratulations to Aliday - at least your 2ww is now over and you can start to look forwards. Have a great 9 months!
Megan - I keep getting weird pains too. More like a constant dull ache than usual af type pains. Keep reading too much into everything - pains mean not bfp, didn't feel like a cup of tea means bfp. Must stop reading something into nothing!
My test is Nov 5th - big meeting that day that dh wants me to cancel. However, I'll be much more stressed trying to cancel everyone and still not tell work that I'm having IVF, than if I actually run the meeting. At least it'll take my mind off the test results! Might try a hpt the night before if af hasn't shown up to see what it says.
How's everyone else doing today?
Good luck.
Lynn


----------



## Tracy C (Nov 2, 2004)

Hi, Thought I would drop you a line as also going through 1st IVF cycle.  I have had ET and it is v simple and painless.  Am waiting to test on 10/11.  Wishing you lots of luck.  It has been so good to find this site.  Am so v grateful it helps to know you are not alone with all this.

My histroy, possible premature ovarian failure.  TTC 2 years.  I miscarriage 2003 at 7 weeks.  Also male factor problem. Age 31.


----------



## delli (Aug 9, 2004)

Hi girls,

Megan - I really don't know why I am having injections daily and not pessaries, and I'm not sure whether the same rule applies as regards bleeding before testing. I'm sorry I'm a bit useless there. Maybe its something to do with mine was a FET and not fresh?

Loopyloo - I'm so sorry for you, the pain and heartache of IF never ceases to amaze me.

Needing help girls,

I just stupidly read somewhere that hpt can be postive 4-6 days after ET, so yes you guessed it, I bought one (know I shouldn't and can't believe I did, as I've never bought one before), and yes its shown up negative. (I'm 6 days post FET). 

Feel absolutely gutted and think thats it.  Can't see the point in carrying on with the injections and they kill, and just want to go out and get absolutely slaugtered and have a few **** (can't remember last time I had one I've been stopped for that long). I know I shouldn't have but its done now.  Has anyone else had a negative so early on and then a postive? I know I'm clutching at straws but really can't face another negative. 

I want to live someone else's life for a day that have children. 

Delli


----------



## loopydumpling (Apr 28, 2004)

Tracy & Lynn - good luck for tomorrow.  Sending heaps of positive vibes your way       

Delli hun you 've tested way too early.  Your levels won't even be high enough to register yet so I wouldn't even consider worrying yet.  I know lots of ladies who've tested as early as you and gone on to test positive but that was the reason - THEY TESTED WAY TOO EARLY.  Try and stay positive and put thos **** & booze to the back of your mind until you have your proper test at the clinic.  Cheer up hun you've got a way to go yet  

Megan


----------



## delli (Aug 9, 2004)

Megan - thanks thats just what I neeeded, a kick up the bum. I hate the whole process, and not having any control over it whatsoever, but hey if its a bfp then it will have been worth it.

Trudy - I did'nt have an hcg injection, as it was a FET, but thanks for the post and the info.  I know I'm getting flustered at a point when I should just be chilling, but sometimes you just can't help it.

Thanks girls

Delli


----------



## JackieR (Oct 28, 2004)

Delli,
I'll let you in on a secret - I'm a hpt nutter!  I've just had a BFP after 5 failed attempts and I tested constantly.  The results were:
5dpt - BFN (at least it proved the hcg inj was out of my system!)
6dpt - BFN
9dpt - BFN
10dpt - possible very very faint BFP but it was after the time limit for reading the test (I used clearblue) and I had to hold it up to a very strong light and it could have been wishful thinking!
11dpt - Faint BFP but again after time limit
12dpt - Faint but definite BFP in time limit
14dpt - BFP - (but worried that it was still faint - shouldn't it be getting darker by now)
16dpt - Definite dark blue line - feeling happier.
Hope this reassures you - you definitely tested too soon
Jackie


----------



## delli (Aug 9, 2004)

Hi Jackie,

Thank you soo much, don't feel like such a nutter now.  I am so pleased for you thats fantastic news.  I think I'll hold off on the hpt just yet, I only did the one and its drove me crazy.

Thanks again, take care.

Love Delli


----------



## delli (Aug 9, 2004)

Hi TraceyC

I kinda got all upset with myself and have not really said hello to you.

Heres wishing you all the best  for the 10th.  I've found this site such a comfort and a great source of information, the people on this site are fab and genuinely know just exactly how you are feeling as there is always somebody who has similar experienes to yourself whatever the outcome. 

Anyway, great to hear from you, and keep posting.

Love Delli


----------



## Tracy C (Nov 2, 2004)

Thanks Deli.  Totally understand how you feel.  You sometimes need to try and forget all about it and get back to some sense of normality.  I agree about this site, it has really helped me keep my sanity this week.  I used to be the home pregnancy test queen, following my miscarriage, but realised in the end that testing to early caused just as much anxiety as not testing at all.  If that makes sense.  Wishing you so much luck.  What ever the outcome you will be strong and deal with it, as you would never have got this far to begin with.  I do not think anything prepares you for the highs and lows of this treatment.  I just thought I would be so happy to be having treatment and I would deal with it. WRONG!  What date are you testing?  Also found out that best mate is pregnant by text which was meant for me and for someone else.  It referred to me being hormonal etc and probably not best to tell me!  That caused a bit of upset for me.  Think over reacting due to hormones.  Very happy for her but the timing was just not great for me.  So avoiding her calls like the plague as need some time out to deal with the 2WW.  Hope this post finds you feeling more positive.  I just wish I could hibernate till next week.XXX


----------



## delli (Aug 9, 2004)

Hi Tracey

Thanks for the post.  I'm testing 15/11, a lifetime away 

As for your friend, I think if people are not physicaly or mentally touched with infertility they really don't understand, I know they try, but how can they?  I'm sure she didn't mean to sound to harsh, she probably just doesn't get it.

The last time I had a bfn, my cousin (whom I'm very close to) insisted on ringing me two days after to announce she was pregnant - great timing.  She said she needed to get it off her chest so she could get on with it and not feel guilty, she was only two months, I still now find it difficult sometimes to comprehend what was going through her mind that she had to tell me at that particular time, considering she also had infertility problems and was trying for four years, (she didn't have any treatment), happened naturally.  I am now godparent to her son, but sometimes still feel enraged that she couldn't have waited just a couple of more weeks.  Anyway, thats in the past now, but needless to say sometimes people are just a little bit thick.

Take care 

Delli


----------



## Tracy C (Nov 2, 2004)

Hi Delli.

Thanks for your post.  It is so nice to speak to someone who understands. Was beginning to think I am being such a ***** about it.  Sorry about your cousin, what awful timing - I am sure she did not mean to insensitive but couldn't she have waited??  I am sure our nearest and dearest do feel very awkward about telling us but I think the timing is so important given the stress infertility brings.  Another close friends used to regularly email pics of her bump as I was just coming to terms with my miscarriage.  I am sure I will get over this angry feeling soon and make contact.  The 15th - how can two weeks feel so long??  What are you doing to pass the time apart from looking at this site?  Are you working??  I am also so bored as  not exercising or seeing friends.  Am missing wine madly!!  Good luck - keep in touch. Lots of love
Tracy


----------



## JackieR (Oct 28, 2004)

Hi Delli/Tracy,
I think you're right not to do another hpt yet as you're right that they do cause more stress.  I only did a lot this time as a kind of experiment because on my previous cycles I didn't even get to hpt stage - my AF started a day or so before the test was due.  I was curious to know if anything had happened at all, i.e. had anything implanted but hadn't "stuck".  I sympathise with you both re other people - my brother discovered they were unexpectedly expecting just after one of our failed cycles and kept telling me how unhappy he was about it!  He's a besotted dad now of course.  Best of luck with your cycles.  I really hope it works for you.  
Jackie


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Loopyloo - so sorry to read your sad news ((((((hugs)))).

Joe - good luck for ET!

Tracy - welcome and good luck!

delli - well any hcg you had would be out of your system if you had a controlled FET cycle so that's why it would be neg.  You've tested way way to early!

Jackie - loved your post!

Lots of love to those just about to test
Sue
xxxxxxxx


----------



## delli (Aug 9, 2004)

Hi Tracy and Jackie

Thanks for the posts.


Tracy - I've taken two weeks off work, don't know whether that was a good idea or not! I've been at work on previous cycles and found it difficult trying to explain how emotional I was, and trying not to lift heavy things. Anyway so I decided this time I'm taking the time off, so I'm on this site quite a lot (as you've probably guessed), and I'm just chilling out watching crap on TV and doing a lot of reading. I'm reading 'The baby Trail' at the moment by Sinead Moriarty, I'm only half way through, but its really funny, if you havn't read it you need to go and buy it.  I am also trying to avoid friends as they would obviously ask why I'm not drinking on nights out, and so on.  So in a sense I have kinda become a bit of a hermit during the day.  So when hubbie gets home from work knackered, I'm dragging him out for meals, walks, garden centres, you name it I'm there (apart from the obvious pleasure of pubs). 


Jackie - I totally understand about the hpts, its just so tempting to do, I did mine while hubbie was at work, so I kinda felt like a little kid cheating on an exam.  When he got home he couldn't understand why I was more distraught than usual, didn't tell him as he would have given me one of those discerning looks as if to say I told you so, so didn't give him the pleasure.

Great talking to you both.

Catch you later

Delli


----------



## SusieQ (Apr 20, 2004)

Hello everyone

Another very long day!!

Hi TraceyC - this thread has been a lifeline for me over the last few days.  And it has also made me laugh.  What with "knicker checkers" and "brown nipples".

Delli - ive checked my nipples and they are definately not brown!!!  I told my husband about this and to my amazement he said he had heard the same thing too so he's going to keep an eye on them for me!!

Well I am back at work tomorrow and to be honest I'm not looking forward to it.

I feel like curling up in a ball and staying in bed until I know if this has been successful.

I'm only on day 4 and its killing me.

But on the bright side - my dizziness has gone away!  I can actually walk in a straight line again.

take care everyone

suex


----------



## Tracy C (Nov 2, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Thanks for your posts - it is so good to know you are not alone.

Delli - your post did make me smile. I am doing much of the same, avoiding everyone, even phone calls.  

I understand about wanting to curl up in a ball until it is all over.  Work has been a good distraction though for me.  At times I want to scream as my boss (who knows) keeps asking me about doing presentations to clients.  I am like hello - I may not even be able to face my family next week when I get my result let alone sell financial services!  I am also fed up of the well meaning comments or being told I must be positive.  I think after so much dissappointment it is hard.    But today is a good day, I went out for diner last night and realised there is a world going outside my office and home.  It really did me good.  I have no pregnancy symptom (ET) last Thursday apart from swollen boobs which I think is down to those yukky pessaries.  Is this normal do you think??

Thanks for the tip about the book - defo one I need to read.  You should see my bedside table.  "Guide to Fertility and Infertility" (made me depressed) "Positive Thinking" and "Women who think too much!".  Feel like a self help nutter! 

I wish you all so much luck and strength over your 2 ww.  I hope you all get through the weekend ok. 

ps  I am now in knicker checking mode - have cramps that feel abit like AF.

XX


----------



## loopydumpling (Apr 28, 2004)

Morning everyone

Tracy you seem to be in exactly the same situation as me.  I had ET last Thursday and was straight back to work Friday.  My boss also knows what we're going through and hasn't been making things any easier for me.  I've taken next Friday off (day I go for preggy test) just in case it's bad news but he made me feel like I was asking for a massive payrise!!!!    To top it off I'm feeling really emotional today and will likely burst into tears at any minute.  I to have had sore boobs since about 2-3 days past ET but I always get them leading up to AF.  I have constant cramping too - just like when you're period is away to start but apparently that is common.  I've heard that the pessaries can delay af - did you get told this?

Hoping to make it through the day without crying into my pooter   (just hormones though)     

Anyway hi to everyone else   , excuse my rant I'm just having one of those days.  Have a good weekend everyone

Megan


----------



## Tracy C (Nov 2, 2004)

Hi Megan - thanks for your post.  Thankfully my Boss is off today as I may need to strangle him.  Very good idea to take the Friday off.  Also keep having period type cramps.  However, my best friend who is 7 weeks pregnant has had period cramps since she found out she was preggers!!  So do not worry I think it is normal.

I hope you make it through the day ok.  I know exactly what you mean thought.  Each day it seems to get harder.

I am confused though I have been told to do a home pregnancy test on Wednesday, however, you are not testing till Friday.  Do you think I have been given the wrong date.  I have not been offered a blood test like some of the other girls.  Think I will give my clinic a call.

Good to have a rant - it makes you feel better just getting down on paper.  I am convinced period is coming.  I am told the pessaries may delay AF but also hear of ladies coming on before their test day.  I am going to try and keep myself really busy this weekend and focus on other things (yeah rights).  

My hubby is now totally fed up of the subject (and neg vibes).  

Lots of love to you.

ps.  You may need to explain to your Boss how you feel - he really should lay off you.

Hi to everyone else - happy Fridays.....at least it is the weekend. XX


----------



## loopydumpling (Apr 28, 2004)

Hi Tracy

I would tell my boss to layoff me but at the moment it would probably come out completely wrong and there would be lots of tears and snot involved (sorry tmi) due to the hormones .  I don't cry nicely I cry with lots of snot....    So I think it's best to just let it fly for now.

I have an appointment at my clinic for bloods next Friday and they advised me not to use a hpt before then as the pessaries, drugs etc could give a false result.  Everyone on here has been told different so it may pay to phone them and clarify exactly what they want you to do.  AF cramps can be a good or bad sign so I'm trying to ignore all signals my body is giving me in hope    Sometimes I'm convinced it's coming, others I'm not.  I certainly have the emotions to go with it      DH has been great and so so supportive but he does go mad every night when I want to watch Test Tube babies on Discovery Health - he thinks I'm torturing myself by watching it, bless him 

Gotta dash before I get caught, knowing my luck at the moment it's gonna happen soon.

Take care hun

Megan


----------



## DebbieD (Aug 15, 2004)

Hi November 2ww'ers

Just a quick post to let you know i will be officially joining you on 2ww from tomorrow.  

The hospital have called to say 4 of my eggs have fertilized and i am going for e/t in the morning.  Soooo excited.

Lets hope we can all keep sane.

Love & babydust to everyone.

Debs


----------



## Tracy C (Nov 2, 2004)

Hi Megan,

Hope you didn't get caught!  Try not to worry about work what is happening to you and your emotional well being at the moment is more important.

Spoke to clinic (nearly cried) they said to ignore all symptoms your body is giving as these are likely to be incorrect due to the hormone treatment.  Totally normal to feel as though you are coming on.  I have been told to test Wednesday/Thursday at home.  They said if you are having a blood test, then you need to wait a little longer.  My clinic feel the home test is just as accurate as the blood test!  Conflicting huh!

Anyway read a book at lunchtime which made me feel alot better.  Whatever the outcome your clinic will have learned alot about you,  your embies etc.  This will help them with any future treatment plans.  Also to try and visualise your embryos implanting and doing well.  It recommends plenty of sleep and rest (yipee) and lots of water (whoops - not been drinking as much as I should).  Positive affirmations that this will work etc.  I have not been doing this since transfer as worried about building my hopes up but now I think to hell with this, give it a go.  

Finally remember it is an achievement to have come this far.  Good luck only a few more hours to the weekend.

Lots of love to everyone else.  Will have to log on over the weekend for some sanity.XX


----------



## SusieQ (Apr 20, 2004)

Hi everyone

I have had really noticable af pains today.

I get really bad period pains anyway as I have moderate endo but the pains have had me convinced that my af is on the way.

I'm going to get a chinese takeaway tonight and do some serious comfort eating.

take care 

suex


----------



## delli (Aug 9, 2004)

Hi girlies

Hope we are all well today.

Just been for some retail therapy with my Mother, spent loads cos we are loaded (not), I've hid all the receipts - only kidding!!  I had to buy a size bigger in a blouse cos my boobs have become bazookas, hubbie is loving this aspect, but I don't know why, as he's not getting any at the moment.

Anyway, its the weekend and its bonfire night, going out with friends, and going to try to sneak to the bar to ask for shandy's without them realising, I may get away with it as we are only going at tea-time to see the fireworks at our local, so most of us will be outside anyway.

Tracy - I know its hard trying to ignore all the symptons as every flinch I think to myself OMG thats my babies embedding themselves, but then in the next breath I think hang on a minute that could be period pains, drug related pains etc, so it doesn't matter whats going on with my bod I have no idea really - very frustrating.

Debs - hope everything goes well tomorrow, best of luck chick.

Megan - just punch your boss on the nose, then you can both cry together.

Remember girlies - 'In with anger out with love'

Have a fab night tonight everyone.

Love Delli


----------



## delli (Aug 9, 2004)

Hi Sue,

They might not be AF pains, but I know its very frustrating to not know either way.  Some days are not too bad, and other days are horrdendous the minutes seem like hours, and you can feel very lonely even though you know you have family and friends around you.  It is an indiscribable feeling, one that I don't want to feel again.  You have to keep your chin up as this could be the one for you, and your dreams maybe answered, so don't give up now, you are nearing the end, so have that chinese tonight, and take comfort in the fact that you are not alone, as we all understand fully what you are feeling right now.

Love Delli


----------



## Actiongirl (Oct 28, 2004)

Hi Sue,

When are you testing? Mine is on Monday and I have had very noticeable cramps today for the first time.  Really low down and throbbing. I'm not overly optimistic for a bfp anymore. I just want to know now.

I have heard so many people say that af cramps are exactly the same as early pg cramps, but it's so difficult to believe when you're in the 2ww.

Good luck to you and everyone else testing this weekend, and, as they say, it's not over til the bad witch sings...   

Actiongirl 
xx


----------



## SusieQ (Apr 20, 2004)

Hi Delli

thanks for the support.  I think subconsiously i'm preparing myself for bad news.  we have had so much disappointment over the last four years that i'm really quite afraid to get too excited about it in case its bad news again.  

I am really trying to be positive but its so hard when I have such recognisable pains.  

Actiongirl - i dont test until the 16th so Ive got ages to wait.  I cant beleive I'm moaning so much.  Imagine what I'm going to be like in another weeks time!!  I really hope you get good news on Monday- its not long now and youve done really well to get this far.

take care

suex


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi girls can i join too
                          i to only have 1 emby put back but im over the moon about thatcos had ec on wedensday and phoned thursday and out of 4 eggs 3 were abnormal wernt goin to grow any further and the last one didnt look very good so i give up hope yesturday they phoned this morning and it was fertelised and went for et it was 4 cells and a grade 2 not bad for 1egg is it right got to go take care loads luck nikki


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

new home girls...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,17622.0.html


----------

